# برنامج اكسل لحساب الميزانية العادية...



## رياض رمضان (9 أبريل 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء
رجاء من لديه الخبرة تزويدنا ببرنامج حساب الميزانية عن طريق برنامج الاكسل ولكم الشكر
ارجو الافادة


----------



## eng: issa (9 أبريل 2009)

والله ياريت الموجود عنده يرفعه وله الشكر لانه موضوع منيح


----------



## garary (9 أبريل 2009)

اليكم برنامج حساب الميزانية عن طريق برنامج الاكسل


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (10 أبريل 2009)

اخي بارك الله فيك 
لكن الملف غير صالح


----------



## المساااااح (10 أبريل 2009)

شكراً اخى الكريم والاكسل شغاااااااال تمام .. لكن لو تكرمت اضف شرح ولو بسيط لكيفية استخدام وادخال المناسيب به .. ولك جزيل الشكر ونرجو التواصل دائماً لما له فائدة للجميع ان شاء الله ...


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم راجع موضوعي بالمنتدي 
كيف الاستفادة من برنامج الاكسل في اعمال المساحة


----------



## garary (10 أبريل 2009)

المساااااح قال:


> شكراً اخى الكريم والاكسل شغاااااااال تمام .. لكن لو تكرمت اضف شرح ولو بسيط لكيفية استخدام وادخال المناسيب به .. ولك جزيل الشكر ونرجو التواصل دائماً لما له فائدة للجميع ان شاء الله ...



الشكر لله 
ادخال المناسيب بشكل عادى وهى من ابسط الاعمال المساحية 
ادخل منسوب الروبيرالمعلوم او الافتراضى فى خانةElev ثم وضع القامة على الروبير واخذ القراءة ويتم تدوينها فى خانة Bs وهى بطبيعة الحال تعتبر نقطة المؤخرة وبالجمع التلقائى للبرنامج يعطينا منسوب سطح الميزان وتدون فى خانة H.I وبعد ذلك تتوالى اخذ النقاط وتدون فى خانة Fs وهى تعرف بالمتوسطات وهكذا حتى يتم اخذ نقطة المقدمة فى حالة نقل الجهاز او تكون هى اخر نقطة .
ارجوا ان اكون قد اوضحت ماطلبت .تحياتى............................


----------



## garary (10 أبريل 2009)

تصحيح
ادخل منسوب الروبيرالمعلوم او الافتراضى فى خانةElev ثم وضع القامة على الروبير واخذ القراءة ويتم تدوينها فى خانة Bs وهى بطبيعة الحال تعتبر نقطة المؤخرة وبالجمع التلقائى للبرنامج يعطينا منسوب سطح الميزان وتدون فى خانة H.I وبعد ذلك تتوالى اخذ النقاط وتدون فى خانة I.FS وهى تعرف بالمتوسطات وهكذا حتى يتم اخذ نقطة المقدمةFs فى حالة نقل الجهاز او تكون هى اخر نقطة .
ارجوا ان اكون قد اوضحت ماطلبت .تحياتى............................


----------



## رياض رمضان (13 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز garary..بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
...بوركت


----------



## علي سليم متولي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

للجميع الشكر وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## garary (18 سبتمبر 2009)

الشكر للجميع على المرور وكل العام والجميع بخير


----------



## mostafammy (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم garary وبارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى mostafammy


----------



## kirla_81 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## odwan (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر تقدير وبارك الله فيك ورفع الله قدرك وحفظك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ garary على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## samirgad (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير وزادكم الله علما


----------



## samirgad (21 سبتمبر 2009)

العلم نووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## samirgad (21 سبتمبر 2009)

يامسهل الحال يارب العلم نور


----------



## فراعنة الهندسة (12 يوليو 2010)

ياجماعة انا رفعت ملف لحساب الميزانية الطولية 
هو بسيط وسهل اتمنى تستفيدو منة


----------



## kensherif (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مجد العسلي (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عزت محروس (4 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فراس السعيدي (18 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بكم اخواني كنت محتاج لهكذا ملف


----------



## ramy saad2011 (18 أبريل 2011)

*مهندس رامى سعد*

بجد متشكريين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا باش مهندس يا جامد


----------



## صقر الهندسه (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم....


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (9 مايو 2013)

شكرا كثيرا وممنونين لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسان محمد محمد (9 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخيgarary


----------



## اعجال (9 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد مناحي (10 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## tarek amaar (18 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## sur_es84 (11 مارس 2014)

اشكرك بشدة


----------



## aral (15 مارس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## Al Mohager (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## علي سليم متولي (30 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## منى زلط (1 أكتوبر 2014)

ميزانية لاحدى الترع هتنفعكم باذن الله
وتحتوى على مناسيب لل w.l
ومناسيب الارض الطبيعة 
ومناسيب القطاع التصميمى
وخانات عشان تاخد البيانات وتترسم ف الاوتوكاد مباشرة


----------



## adel104 (2 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً على الشيت الجميل


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (3 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## sivaprasad7 (18 أكتوبر 2014)

God bless you


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (19 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدا على المجهود العظيم


----------

